# Source for inexpensive handgun cases



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I recently found these folks (may to old news to some) and ordered a hard case for my little Ruger SR22. VERY pleased with the product. They sell Seahorse cases as well as Pelicans (Seahorse prices are WAY lower, quality seems very close). They doa have a large number of handgun silhouettes already in "stock", otr can cut whatever you need from a photo with measurements.

Here's the link:

Custom Foam Case Inserts - MyCaseBuilder.com

and the finished product (sorry - I like yellow cases...._


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks SailDesign


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not just buy a Plano box for like $10 and grab a piece of chalk and a pocket knife?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> Why not just buy a Plano box for like $10 and grab a piece of chalk and a pocket knife?


Have you SEEN the carnage I could wreak with a knife on foam?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Fair enough. I'm just cheap.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> Fair enough. I'm just cheap.


Well, I would have mentioned that too, but I'm in a nice mood today.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting site.

Thanks


----------

